# Southern, IL



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I've started looking for a farm in southern IL, Mount Vernon area, would prefer 40 acres or more, house or no house. If anyone is from the area and has a lead on something, please advise.
Thanks


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Got a budget in mind ?


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Not to exceed $300,000.


----------



## cataractkid (Apr 3, 2015)

Here is a place near Woodlawn, just of Mt Vernon, IL. 

http://buyafarm.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Main_IMG_8954-1024x6831.jpg


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Saw that one, thanks.
Just made a deal on a property last week. It's only 22 acres but right in the area where we hunt. Hope to close on it within 30 days.


----------

